# Success stories?



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Just looking for some PMA as I am currently bleeding in my third pregnancy after one early loss when I was young and one MMC at 10 weeks.

I was wondering if girls who have had healthy babies after loss could share their stories to give us something to hope for? 

:hugs:


----------



## netty

hiya i replied to your thread yesterday

I had 2 miscarriages both at 6 weeks.
I had one in March 2000 and one in May 2000.
I fell pregnant again in Feb 2001 and bled from 6-12 weeks and had a boy - now 8years
and then again june 2008 - bled from 6-12 weeks and have alex.

dont give up hope :hugs:


----------



## AP

I had a mmc/blighted ovum at 7 weeks.
I had an early mc at 5-6 weeks.

Didn't have AF again, once last mc was over i concieved within 3 weeks again.

Had spotting non stop between week 6 to 10 but scans showed bean was ok.

And the little princess is here (abeit a bit early but here anyway!)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sam76

Hello all, please please do not give up, it happened to me twice, first i was 8 weeks and m/c and then the 2nd time, i got to 12 weeks and had a mmc, i just caved in, and i thought i would never be a mummy, then last Jan, i got my postive, and i couldnt believe it, they offered me early scans etc, but i wouldnt go, as i was so scared, and also i was on asprin with this pregnancy, and i sailed through it, and my little boy arrived in October, i wouldnt believe it till i held him, so there is a light for you girls, dont give up, it will happen, just try to be positive xxxxxx


----------



## coccyx

Have had 9 miscs in total but also have 4 beautiful children. Had 6 miscs before first daughter so understand how difficult it is. Please do not give up. hugs


----------



## Scally

I had a MMC in Oct 08, got pregnant again Dec '09 and now have a gorgeous 4 month old daughter.


----------



## lauraperrysan

i dont have a success story YET but just to let you know I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## eclipse

I had a mmc at 10 1/2 - 11 weeks and then 3 months later got pregnant with Liam!


----------



## applelova911

Hello, I had a MMC in Aug 09 at 10 weeks. I conceived right after w/o having :witch:in between. So far everything is going well. :thumbup: I will admit though every time I have an appt with my mw my heartrate goes sky high due to my nerves of what if something wrong has happened. Once I hear the little Heartbeat with the Doppler I'm on :cloud9:. Goodluck to you ladies ttc after your loss, Sorry for your losses to those who have suffered a loss. There are positive stories out there.


----------



## goddess25

I had a m/c and then got pg again and bled quite badly at 6 ish weeks expected the worst but everything was fine... I now have a 10 month old boy. I bled a few times in my pregnancy alot of women do and everything is fine.


----------



## alibaba24

hi! Well since the start of this year iv had an ectopic pregnancy and a mmc a few months later. I was starting to think i just wasnt to have a baby. then i got a suprise bfp! i was automatically assuming something would go wrong and couldnt really get excited about the pregnancy knowing what i know from previous experience all i thought about was hcg levels early scans etc! Then my early scan came at 5+3 she could only see an empty sac.....my god was i sick of being told they couldnt see a baby!! then she done an interal and found the yolk sac....a great sign i could now consider it a pregnancy! next scan was the little hb at 6+2 i couldnt believe it! seemed so unreal finally i had some good news! i was so sick of seeing other women with there scan pics and me never getting one :( so after that i decided just take it one day at a time....my 12 week scan was amazing but i still felt so vulnerable. I had a scare at 17 weeks i had a bleed and i thought "this is it iv lost the baby i knew it was too good to be true" but it turned out to be an unexplained bleed? :shrug: and so here i am at 32 weeks! as we speak i can feel my little girl poking my ribs! i really never thought id get here I know ill always worry and that doesnt mean im safe now but im getting there!. When doctors said to me before "theres no reason for mc its just one of those things" it was of little comfort but i realise now there really is no reason for it....just like theres no reason for you not to have a completly healthy pregnancy next time.

hugs to everyone :hugs:

xxx


----------



## tillymum

In 2008 I had a mmc at 13wks followed by a m/c at either 7 or 9wks. I now have a beautiful little daughter who is 4mo. 
I had bleeding/spotting throughout first tri, dreaded every scan, worried my way through the pregnancy and was so happy at the end of 9mths to have a healthy little baby.
Good luck to you and fingers crossed you have a healthy and happy 9months.xx


----------



## Jellyt

I've had three m/cs. One early one when I was younger, a late miscarriage last february and an early m/c in July. I got my BFP on August 28th and i'm viable tomorrow! I've been such a wreck up until now and I still am. I get secretly mad at my family and friends for getting excited (especially when they know what i've been through) and i'm sure everyone who has had a miscarriage is exactly the same in that I won't relax until my baby is in my arms and breathing but i'm slowly starting to believe that this might be it for me! I really do wish you all of the luck in the world, I know how hard it is :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

I had a MMC at 9 weeks in August 2008. Got pregnant for the second time November 2008, and gave birth to a healthy baby girl August 09. Almost a year to the day of my miscarriage. :hugs: There is hope hun. Just don't give up.


----------



## Beadette

Thank you for the positive stories girls! Gives me hope! Xxxxxx


----------



## Liz2

I had a mmc at 12w6d. Got preggo 6 months later and I now have a healthy 1 year old little guy!!! Good luck honey :hugs:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

check out my sig for my gorgeous sucess story :cloud9:


Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Claire788

I've had 2 MC's (see siggy below) currently nearly 38 weeks preg - so touch wood :)


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hi ladies.

It doesn't seem that long ago that I was on another forum for pregnancy after loss so understand exactly how you ladies are feeling. I was absoluly terrified thoughout my pregnancy.

I had 2 previous m/c's and also the problem of actually getting pregnant. 

My story started when I was 24 and just married. We decided to try and actually fell pretty much straight away, like so many of you I suppose I just never really thought about m/c, you just think it's something that happens to someone else. 
As I never had reg periods, I didnt actually know how far gone I was. I thought I was about 11 weeks, when I started to spot, again I was not overly concerned but went for a scan anyways. At the scan I had the awful news that the baby had stopped developing at about 8 weeks. :( 
This happend in 2003 and I didnt fall pregnant again until 2008 and once again m/c at about 8 weeks. This was the May and in the following feb ( last yr ) I fell again, I never dared bel that I would go full time, I just never saw myself actually being a Mum after all the problems getting pregnant and then with the 2 m/cs. I was so scared and constantly worried every little twinge was something terrible happening. I also had some bleeding at 30ish weeks that they never found the cause for. 

Finally in Oct this year Ruby was born :) 

Please dont give up ladies and though how hard it is dont worry about every little cramp, they are normal in "normal" preg too. 

Wishing you ladies all the luck in the world and may you go on to have great pregnancies and lovely little babies xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much for sharing your stories girls, it really does give you hope. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

Hi, 

I had a MC in 2008 at around 8weeks. 3 months later i was late for my period then i had a small bleed maybe a males CuM amount sorry TMI.. I then later did a PG test with came back BFP baby was due 20th may 2009, baby came 17th May 2009 at a healthy 7lbs5oz. 


:hugs:


----------



## gnomette

hi sweet i hope thats everything works out for you!
i fell pregnant in september 2008 turned out to be an ectopic an i large one at that i had the whole of my right tube removed an i was told that the chances of us fallin pregnant naturally were slim cause they were unsure of the reprocussions of having a large ectopic and i had alot of other complications an low an behold we fell pregnant on our own in august 09 i am now 28+5 with a little girl! i couldnt believe it we had to have scans hcg levels done an all sorts but shes healthy an i cant wait dont loose faith xx


----------



## Aerdrie

Thanks so much for sharing :hugs: I really helps so much, I'm trying so hard to be positive. Pray I can add my own success story in the near future!


----------



## baileybram

Hi Hun,

I had a mmc at 13 weeks in oct 07 then got pregnant 3 months later and have a beautiful son who is 16 months old tomorrow im now pregnant with my 2nd a little girl due 30th may. after the mmc i never thought i would be lucky enough to have a baby but now im on number 2 it really can happen good luck!!


----------



## Bluetomato

I lost my first little girl at 20+1 weeks in May 2006, I then got pregnant 6 1/2 weeks later and Harrison was born in March 2007. Harrisons pregnancy was quite possibly the hardest 9 months of my life, but we got there in the end! I had a mmc in August 2008, then got pregnant again 4 months later. Dom is now 4 months old x


----------



## Rebaby

I fell pregnant in january last year and started to miscarry on the 13th february. I bled for around a week and 1 week after the bleeding stopped i ovulated and our gorgeous baby boy Tobias was conceived.

We had some very scary times during the pregnancy, particularly around 7/8 weeks when all my symptoms disappeared and i had 'slow rising' hcg results, and again at 27/28 weeks when i had some pain and bleeding and a hospital admission but you just have to take it one day at a time and believe that you will eventually get there, even on the hard days when it doesn't seem possible.

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## xerinx

I had a mc at 19 weeks in 2004

Lil boy @ 38 weeks 2005 - now 4 1/2
Lil girl @38 weeks 2007 - now 3
MC @7 weeks feb 2009

Now 34 weeks expecting a lil boy next month :)
Have had 2 bleeds through this pregnancy one at 7 weeks and one at 12 weeks but babs is doing great :)


----------



## samzi

I had a mc in december 2008 at 7+2 and a chemical in feb 09. fell pregnant again in may 09 and our lil bubs is due in a few weeks.

it really is possible to have a good story after a loss, although i never imagined i ever would.


----------



## BrookieG

this is for anyone whose been diagnosed with a molar pregnany. I had a mmc in April and had the d&c was discharged after the op n tried to get on with my life, got right back to ttc again. Got a phone call from the hospital n had to go up, turned out id had a partial molar pregnancy. For anyone who doesnt know this is when 2 sperm enter 1 egg but the egg doesnt spilt so my baby just never formed but i had all the symptoms. This meant i had to have weekly urine tests to check the levels of HCG and we werent allowed to get back to ttc for 6 months. Devastated wasnt even the word. Ttc was keeping me going but now i just felt out of control of my body and honestly useless. I thought October would never ever get here the days seemed to drag n all i could think about was getting pregnant. But low n behold October came and we got back to it. We made a joke about our baby g coming back on her due date. My EDD was october 31st...i got my :bfp: October 26th....im not gonna lie i was terrified. Every little niggle scared the utter s*&% outta me and the 12 week scan looming had me having nightmares. Luckily we have an excellent EPU in dundee so we got 2 early scans n seeing that little heartbeat spurred me on....and here me n Bubs are...17 weeks...i cannot believe how lucky me and craig are i feel truly blessed. When i first was told we had to wait 6 months my world fell around me but now looking back im glad...i worry now regardless but if we had of fell pregnant a cycle or 2 after losing baby g i honestly dont think id of coped with the pregnancy, everything was still too raw...just to let you know if you have suffered a complete or partial molar pregnancy there is light at the end of the tunnel...6 months seems like a lifetime, but getting that :bfp: and seeing your little one on the screen makes you forget about the wait....hope this helps even one person xx


----------

